
OnlyOffice Community Server: open-source collaboration projects - based2
https://github.com/ONLYOFFICE/CommunityServer
======
girst
I had a short look at compiling their Desktop Editors. Not only do they not
provide any build instructions, but a ticket for it has been unanswered for
years. Since they provide binary rpms but no srpms/spec files (which would not
only document, but most likely implement a fully automatic build system), I
can only conclude this is intentional.

This is a big red flag for anything "open source" for me.

~~~
marwis
You didn't look too well:

[https://github.com/ONLYOFFICE/desktop-
apps/tree/master/win-l...](https://github.com/ONLYOFFICE/desktop-
apps/tree/master/win-linux/package/linux/rpm)

Hint: github has a find file button

~~~
dnadler
These don't look like instructions, unless I'm misunderstanding something.

~~~
simcop2387
The spec files (also mentioned in the GP post) are what RPM uses to describe
how to build the software and then package it into a .rpm file for later
installation. This includes things like build and runtime dependencies, along
with the actual steps to compile the software. They're not the most human
friendly things to work with but they will certainly give all the information
needed to build everything.

------
Andrew_nenakhov
One thing that stops me from using OnlyOffice is that it uses MSOffice file
format internally. It is wrong idea and using it would only increase amount of
.docx/.xlsx files, solidifying grip on the market.

They should have used ODT.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
Don't let perfect be the enemy of good. An open source way for people to
continue to use the formats that are well-used in the business space is
inherently better than everyone just using Microsoft Office, which is what
everyone will do if Office support isn't good.

~~~
Andrew_nenakhov
I agree, that perfect isn't the enemy of good, but this reasoning has led me
to a totally different path: I chose to use good old LibreOffice, missing on
those sweet collaborative and online features, for the goal of changing the
formats that are used in the business space.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
While Microsoft Office is the default, you have zero chance of changing the
formats used in the business space. Full stop.

However, if you can maintain compatibility, by using an Office-format-first
option, and win people over to your open software, the idea of using open
software and non-standard formats becomes baseline viable.

~~~
Andrew_nenakhov
No. I managed to run a business since 2007 without sending out a MSOffice file
to a business partner even _once_.

The dependability on MSO file formats is a myth, perpetuated by those who are
too intimidated to fight for the right thing against the indifferent majority.

Also. Office-format-first approach is NEVER going to work for alternative
products, MS has taken care of it, and will continue to do so.

------
tenebrisalietum
I've installed this on my home server. It's pretty damn neat. I'm sure the
spreadsheets won't win over those that use advanced Excel features, and I had
to do weird things because I'm using a residential connection and outgoing
SMTP is blocked, but if you want to host anything even resembling an online
office suite at your house this works well.

~~~
mobilemidget
Documentation says there is a client/connection limit on the community
edition, how is that enforced? Since you have installed it already, I thought
you might have checked that already too.

------
mickael-kerjean
I made an integration with only office a few days ago for my open source
project: [https://github.com/mickael-
kerjean/filestash](https://github.com/mickael-kerjean/filestash) Got very
impressed compared to collabora and libre office online. Thank you for making
this!

------
xvilka
Would be nice to have something like this but for LibreOffice, since the
latter has better support for various formats.

~~~
andrewshadura
It exists and is called LibreOffice Online.

~~~
degenerate
Link: [https://www.libreoffice.org/download/libreoffice-
online/](https://www.libreoffice.org/download/libreoffice-online/)

------
ohiovr
I made a self hosting solution for OnlyOffice but I don't know what to do with
it. Seems like a lot more trouble than most people would want though my
solution is as simple as selecting some menus and options. What kind of
business angle can there be for self hosting your own office suite? Who needs
it and who would be willing to part money for a setup tool if it was flawless?

~~~
exikyut
I don't know a canonical answer to your question, but one possible idea that
comes to mind is making a simple "coming soon" landing page (and domain) with
the stereotypical email address box on it, and an extra field to let people
say what they'd do with it. Thus you could crowdfund an answer to this
question for just the costs of hosting (and the time taken to put the page
together).

~~~
ohiovr
Pretty good idea actually. I think I will try this!

------
marmaduke
We had good experience with this on-premise

------
JackPoach
OnlyOffice is awesome.

